#   ( ) >   >        .

## EW1SW

-     ""   ,   ,     .
 ,     .

.

----------


## RV4CQ

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/dow...20065/date.rar
 ,       ,
, : https://www.rigpix.com
, Yaesu FT-857D 2******  2012 ,    2002   .

----------


## EW1SW

> .   .


 *- (4-)*
*603672*
     ...
.

----------

EW1SW

----------


## EW1SW

.
73 !

----------

